# Cod liver oil



## jamesnyborg (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wondering where is the best place to buy cod live oil. I plan on mixing it with ground turkey but the only place that I know has it are the vitamin stores. Can i get it at grocery stores?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 28, 2012)

We have a huuuuuge grocery store in our town that carries everything under the sun. I found some there in the healthfood / vegan food section. It was like 15$ a bottle.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 28, 2012)

Yea grocery stores usually have it, I've also seen it at places like CVS pharmacy store.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 28, 2012)

It depends on the store. You just have to look and make sure to get cod LIVER oil and not fish oil.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah i checked today at the grocery store and all they have is the pill form of the cod liver oil. I need the liquid to mix it with the ground turkey.


----------



## aambumann (Jul 28, 2012)

I just bought some the other day, I found it our local grocery store, Hyvee, in the vitamin isle. A 4oz. bottle was $8.00 and the big bottle was $32.00.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sometimes, it is cheaper to get the pills, then poke them with a needle and drain the Cod Liver Oil out. That's what I do, because you can buy huge amounts of the pills for cheap at Costco.

Doesn't hurt taking some yourself either, helps your own skin


----------



## aambumann (Jul 28, 2012)

I was just at Walmart, they had Norwegian Cod Liver Oil, 12 oz. bottle for $7.64


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks guys~!!


----------



## kim86 (Jul 28, 2012)

How often should one add cod liver oil into their tegus food? My dude has some tail shed that's being a butt and not coming off too fast, so I'm thinking adding it into his diet would be muy beuno.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't see any at Walmart in bottles, but Rite Aid on Long Island has it for $12 for a 12oz bottle.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, I think i'll try rite aid.


----------



## aambumann (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are a couple of care sheet links from 2 of the bigger breeders. Basically 1 table spoon or 15 ml per pound of ground turkey. http://www.teguterra.com/tegucaresheet.htm
http://www.varnyard-herps.com/

It also says to feed in conjunction with 1 part beef liver to 3 parts ground turkey. Feed each item once a week as a meal. It seems these two menu items work off each other. I am not an expert of any kind, I have only just added a Red Tegu hatchling to my collection, but this is some of the info I have discovered while reading about Tegus. Maybe someone with more hands on knowledge can help you more with this.


----------



## tmc001 (Aug 1, 2012)

Try Amazon.com, I feed cod liver oil with beef liver and ground turkey once a week.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Aug 2, 2012)

Got some!


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 2, 2012)

its so much easier to raise cod and cut out 3/4 of their livers.
Dont worry - the liver regenerates, just keep the incision clean with betadine.
and discourage any alcohol consumption.
It keeps a steady supply of cod liver oil on hand and its self sustaining.


----------

